# Black Flowerhorn??



## fish-enthusiast

Hey there,
We bought 6 Flowerhorn fry a couple of weeks ago, and 1 has turned jet black! the other 5 are still grey with the stripe, im stumped as i was unaware that they turn black? or do you think it may be a different cichlid?, i have asked the supplier, and he is adament they all came out of the same tank.


----------



## Darkside

That's what's to be expected when you buy mutts.


----------



## SinisterKisses

Darkside said:


> That's what's to be expected when you buy mutts.


 :lol: precisely.

They're flowerhorns. Aka hybrid mixed mutts. You can't ever expect a hybrid to turn out a specific way, that's the joy of hybrids. They can all be different.


----------



## fish-enthusiast

Do you know what Breeds are mixed to get Flowerhorns??, i also have Jewels, electric yellows, Rotkeil severums, peacocks, a plec, 1 Red tiger oscar, and a clown ghostknife (in a seperate tank) these are all juvies at the moment.. the tank that most of the cichlids are in is a 6 foot tank, and approx 400 litres


----------



## Fogelhund

fish-enthusiast said:


> Do you know what Breeds are mixed to get Flowerhorns??, i also have Jewels, electric yellows, Rotkeil severums, peacocks, a plec, 1 Red tiger oscar, and a clown ghostknife (in a seperate tank) these are all juvies at the moment.. the tank that most of the cichlids are in is a 6 foot tank, and approx 400 litres


You put a flowerhorn in with these guys? If it ends up being a male flowerhorn, expect your stock list to shrink down to.... the male flowerhorn.


----------



## ashilli48

fish-enthusiast said:


> Do you know what Breeds are mixed to get Flowerhorns??


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowerhorn

Seriously, be careful, the flowerhorn is the psychotic madman of the hobby......a hybrid so, like the statement of color, you never know what temperament you are going to get either....


----------



## SinisterKisses

fish-enthusiast said:


> Do you know what Breeds are mixed to get Flowerhorns??


Little of everything most likely. Seriously though..there isn't a set mix of species, the origins of any variant can be different. To sum it up though - very large, very aggressive species. Most flowerhorns are very, very aggressive. As Fogel mentioned - you have a very bad mix of fish and the flowerhorns will probably kill everything including each other, if you keep them all together for too long.


----------



## fish-enthusiast

in a tank by themselves?? sort of like siamese fighters?? and only have 1 male per tank?..and are they prolific breeders?? good grief i have been misinformed..


----------



## BigFish77

Pic would be nice :thumb:


----------



## fish-enthusiast

how do you post pictures on this forum?[/img]


----------



## fish-enthusiast

Its saying i must have 5 posts before i can post a picture :-?


----------



## fish-enthusiast

This is the Black Cichlid










and this is her/his sibling


----------



## robertprice

It may not be a mutt. Black or Grey Thunder Flowerhorns exist, and do not show their adult black color as juveniles. I have one, there was another documented in the USA in 2007, and Anthony Tu of Frontosafactory has seen them in Vietnam. See my Blog on them on Monsterfishkeepers. (They aren't faded: they turn jet black!).


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

robertprice said:


> It may not be a mutt. Black or Grey Thunder Flowerhorns exist, and do not show their adult black color as juveniles. I have one, there was another documented in the USA in 2007, and Anthony Tu of Frontosafactory has seen them in Vietnam. See my Blog on them on Monsterfishkeepers. (They aren't faded: they turn jet black!).


It'll Be interesting To See If He's Kept That Black One For The Past 4 Years, And If So How It's Turned Out! Talk About Bumping An Old Post! :lol:


----------

